
Wikileaks:Hashes match the files after decryption (obviously) - vonklaus
https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/798997378552299521
======
vonklaus
If this doesn't convince people wl is compromised, what will? Not only is this
out of ordinary-- for WL & anyone using checksums; but it is asinine:

Here, our leaders internet was cut and twitter here are some checksums. Smidst
the chaos, just dl these huge 2-60GB files. We'll send you some decryption
keys and once you decrypt these massive unverified files, you can use the
checksums to verify.

 _raises hand_

...couldn't we verify files before decryption?

What is happening rn. Are people buying into this?

~~~
moon_of_moon
the people are scared.

